# Potential A6 owner



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of trading in my TT for the 2.7t a6, what should I keep my eyes out for while searching for high mileage a6's at dealerships? I'm pretty educated about the 2.7t engine but any specific problems to look for in the a6? Thanks.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Potential A6 owner (fthelocust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fthelocust* »_ ...what should I keep my eyes out for while searching for high mileage a6's at dealerships?... 


A not so high mileage A6 would be a good start...


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Potential A6 owner (fthelocust)*

I wouldn't go high mileage and en sure that you get a warranty. If it has 70+k, check if the TB/WP service was done. I woule get one with less than 50k or one that has the big 75k service done. get all the service/recall/repair invoices. If not available, stay away or ask your local AUDI dealership to pull the service history from the VIN. If you're lucky the car was maintained at a dealer in the US and they'll be able to pull the history.
Coil packs, control arms, cam seals... are known to be problems I would get upgraded DVS and TBB.


----------

